# Mini as moca to ethernet bridge



## IronChefSakai (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello,

Can you use the mini as a moca to ethernet bridge? Specifically to connect an old Xbox 360 to. This review says you can't, but it seems to be referring to the old model,

http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/11/tivo-mini-review/


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

IronChefSakai said:


> Hello,
> 
> *Can you use the mini as a moca to ethernet bridge?* Specifically to connect an old Xbox 360 to. This review says you can't, but it seems to be referring to the old model,
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2013/03/11/tivo-mini-review/


No.

Don't have to read the article.

edit: p.s. Assuming your needs, it sounds like you'd need an Ethernet switch connected to a MoCA adapter, or possibly a combo MoCA adapter/switch, to which you could connect both your Mini and Xbox 360.


----------



## IronChefSakai (Aug 29, 2015)

Ugh ok. How about splitting the coax and getting one of those deca adapters to go to the Xbox?

http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Broad...050&sr=1-4&keywords=moca+adapter&tag=rnwff-20

And thanks for the turbo quick response!


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

IronChefSakai said:


> Ugh ok. How about splitting the coax and getting one of those deca adapters to go to the Xbox?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Broad...050&sr=1-4&keywords=moca+adapter&tag=rnwff-20
> 
> And thanks for the turbo quick response!


If there are no other signals on the coax, then DECA is a good alternative to MoCA. However, DECA and MoCA are different beasts which are not interchangeable. What other devices are connected to the coax?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

IronChefSakai said:


> Ugh ok. How about splitting the coax and getting one of those deca adapters to go to the Xbox?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Broad...050&sr=1-4&keywords=moca+adapter&tag=rnwff-20


You could certainly split the coax and use a separate MoCA adapter for the Xbox 360, rather than the MoCA adapter/switch setup I proposed.

I'm not saying you can't use DECA, as you suggest. You'd need a second DECA adapter to bridge the DECA segment back to Ethernet on your router* -- but your main roadblock would be ensuring that the DECA network doesn't step on your TV signals feeding your DVR(s).

Hopefully HarperVision will step-in and offer you some hands-on advice, as he's running DECA w/ his TiVos, I believe.

More info on DECA & MoCA:
MoCA and DECA  Whats the Difference? Or Is There One At All?​
* p.s. You haven't mentioned how you're creating your MoCA network, to which you plan on connecting the Mini & Xbox 360.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Short of direct input from HarperVision (Dave), here's a thread from over on AVSforum, ironically posted by another one of TCF's own...

DECA, the cheap alternative to MoCA for HTPCs and Extenders​
(Posted as an FYI, not an endorsement)


----------



## IronChefSakai (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks for all the input.

I 'cut the cord' from Uverse and went internet only. I wanted to leverage the existing coax setup and use a Tivo Roamio as a moca bridge. What I think I'll do is buy a hpna adapter (as the modem/router has this built in) for the Xbox.

Hope this isn't too off topic, but it seems that moca and hpna can coexist on the same coax. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

This article http://www.audioholics.com/audio-vi...-for-av-home-networking/homepna-moca-homeplug claims that MoCA and HPNA are incompatible. They use different frequency bands, so I don't know what causes the conflict. Perhaps one does not guarantee good isolation at the frequencies used by the other.

I've seen other articles claiming to use MoCA adapters on a Uverse cable, so I'm not sure what to believe. Of course, the MoCA adapters can't talk to the HPNA/Uverse adapters, but maybe they can coexist.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Yes, you're going to have to separate the coax cables if you're going to use deca with OTA or cable. It's really pretty simple, but people tend to over complicate it and get confused for some reason unbeknownst to me. 

OP, It sounds like you're all set tho, right?


----------



## IronChefSakai (Aug 29, 2015)

HarperVision said:


> Yes, you're going to have to separate the coax cables if you're going to use deca with OTA or cable. It's really pretty simple, but people tend to over complicate it and get confused for some reason unbeknownst to me.
> 
> OP, It sounds like you're all set tho, right?


Yep! Thanks all.


----------

